# Cannon bone length relative to mature height



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 2, 2007)

So it was mentioned on here before that another way to guesstimate mature height is to use the length of the foal's cannon bone.. If I remember right someone said you could compare the foal's length to sire and dam and whoever he/she is closest too is more likely the mature height, and I think someone said you can multiply the cannon length by a number too....


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2007)

Generally, the cannon bone does not grow much if at all... the youngster's cannon bone will be the same length as he grows. So it works at any age. (That's why foals are born with such long legs!)

I have a weanling that I was wondering his final height. His cannon bone is just a tad longer than a mature mare I have, so I suspect he will be just a little taller than she is.

You can use the cannon bone measurement and run around and compare to your mature horses, or you can use the mathematical formula (don't know it off the top of my head but it's posted on the "Best Of" Informational Pages here on this site.

Andrea


----------



## Jean_B (Aug 2, 2007)

I've always "guestimated" mature height by taking the length of the canon (from the groove in the middle of the knee to the top of the hoof); mutiply by 4, and add 2. So if a canon measures 7":

7 x 4 = 28 + 2 = 30" mature height (and then I always add the caveate: plus or minus 1 because it is such an exact  guestimate)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a link to a height chart and scroll down it has the cannon bone measurement formula

Height Estimator


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replying...

I was curious about our 2007 appy colt.. He has soooooo much leg on him still and looks really big/tall for just a tad over a month old, but his cannon bone measured out the same length as his sire who stands 33.5" tall... Our little pinto filly's measured the same as her dam, who stands 36" and she is much shorter than the colt and 2-3 weeks older!


----------

